# One Month From This Very Day...



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

One month from today on Saturday, June 16th, I'll be kissing this face. We'll be leaving the afternoon of the 15th and driving 414 miles. We'll check into a hotel where I will stay awake all night because I'll be too excited to sleep, then on Saturday morning, we'll pick up our baby and head home! Anybody know how to make time go faster???


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is so adorable. :wub: The waiting is probably worse than a little kid waiting for Christmas. 
I have wanted to tell you how much I love your signature. If he acts like he looks you have your hands full.:HistericalSmiley: I crack up every time I see it.
Congratulations on your new addition.:chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Have you thought about sleeping pills to get through the night.? Probably works better than drinking.:w00t:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! He is so very cute. It's so hard waiting....but it will be here before you know it. Cannot wait to see pics....he is adorable. :aktion033:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

He is one beautiful pup! Congratulations!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Deborah said:


> He is so adorable. :wub: The waiting is probably worse than a little kid waiting for Christmas.
> I have wanted to tell you how much I love your signature. If he acts like he looks you have your hands full.:HistericalSmiley: I crack up every time I see it.
> Congratulations on your new addition.:chili:





Deborah said:


> Have you thought about sleeping pills to get through the night.? Probably works better than drinking.:w00t:


Deborah, it's going to be Christmas in June!!! My siggy picture is my girl Phoebe Trixibell! She was trying to shake a bow out of her hair (she's a tomboy) and I was lucky enough to get this shot. I just love it! 

I don't like taking anything that makes me sleepy because it leaves me loopy the next day. I'll have a couple or 4 glasses of wine I'm sure and that'll do the trick! :wine:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Congratulations!! He is so very cute. It's so hard waiting....but it will be here before you know it. Cannot wait to see pics....he is adorable. :aktion033:


Thanks Barbara. I don't mind waiting but I'd hate to wait longer than a month, that's for sure!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

bonsmom said:


> He is one beautiful pup! Congratulations!


Thanks! I see your fluff is one of Bonnie's Angels too! :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MoonDog said:


> One month from today on Saturday, June 16th, I'll be kissing this face. We'll be leaving the afternoon of the 15th and driving 414 miles. We'll check into a hotel where I will stay awake all night because I'll be too excited to sleep, then on Saturday morning, we'll pick up our baby and head home! Anybody know how to make time go faster???


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sorry I don't know how to make time go faster ! but I can tell you that the older you get the faster the time goes by. Congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I seriously don't know how you can stand the wait!!!he is precious beyond words!! I am not a good waiter at all, keep busy is my advice!!!! I can't wait, and it's not my fluff!!LOL


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sorry I don't know how to make time go faster ! but I can tell you that the older you get the faster the time goes by. Congratulations on your new pup.


Janine, that is SO TRUE!!! :HistericalSmiley: And why is that, I often wonder???


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I seriously don't know how you can stand the wait!!!he is precious beyond words!! I am not a good waiter at all, keep busy is my advice!!!! I can't wait, and it's not my fluff!!LOL


Deborah, I'm not a good waiter either. Maybe that's why I never got hired at any restaurants! :HistericalSmiley: I've got plenty to do getting ready for that art show on June 9&10. (Which is why we're picking the baby up later than sooner) :smilie_tischkante:. I'll be melting a lot of glass for the next three weeks!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh there's another glamour shot. Do you have a short-list of names yet?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG Robin - a month!!! How can you stand it? I can't stand it! This is so exciting. 

Puppies, puppies everywhere I look on here!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my, he is handsome! He is going to be so tiny!!!! I envy you for being able to pick him up in person and meet sweet Bonnie and her husband. I had my Molly delivered by plane and she was sooo scared! Who are his parents? I just had to know with Molly, I know her dad is named Gogh Gogh, and I'm not sure of the mom, but I have her picture...neither one were ever champions, but my Molly sure looks like a show girl to me!!! I wish I could tell you how to make the wait shorter, but it was so hard for me to wait, but it is all worth it in the end!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- you make time go faster by either staying busy or moving the hands on the clock.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

And you've got a lot to keep you busy -- your upcoming show for one thing.  That will be wonderful -- and just think, all the money you make at the show will probably get spent on little "don't have a clue what his name is yet."  :chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, keep yourself busy......good time to do a good spring cleaning....:thumbsup:
Re-organizing, yardwork, look up stuff on the computer....I never seem to have enough time...:w00t:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Robin, I'm so happy for you!! :yahoo: I would be going nuts with the waiting!! Lynn is right, just try to focus on your upcoming show. I can't wait to see all the pics you post when you get the little fella!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

brendaman said:


> Oh there's another glamour shot. Do you have a short-list of names yet?


Brenda, I have a loooong list of names but the hubs has so NO to most of them :angry:. We'll get there though!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> OMG Robin - a month!!! How can you stand it? I can't stand it! This is so exciting.
> 
> Puppies, puppies everywhere I look on here!


Laura, I've had puppy fever so long I thought I was gonna die from it! :HistericalSmiley: I can wait a month but not a day longer!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Oh my, he is handsome! He is going to be so tiny!!!! I envy you for being able to pick him up in person and meet sweet Bonnie and her husband. I had my Molly delivered by plane and she was sooo scared! Who are his parents? I just had to know with Molly, I know her dad is named Gogh Gogh, and I'm not sure of the mom, but I have her picture...neither one were ever champions, but my Molly sure looks like a show girl to me!!! I wish I could tell you how to make the wait shorter, but it was so hard for me to wait, but it is all worth it in the end!!!


I remember you posting about Molly throwing up a few times after her flight. Poor little baby! That was one thing that convinced me to make the trip! It'll be a long drive (yours would have been about 3 hours longer than ours) but I really want to meet Bonnie. I don't know who my baby's parents are but I'll ask Bonnie the next time we talk.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- you make time go faster by either staying busy or moving the hands on the clock.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And you've got a lot to keep you busy -- your upcoming show for one thing.  That will be wonderful -- and just think, all the money you make at the show will probably get spent on little "don't have a clue what his name is yet."  :chili::chili:


Lynn, all my clocks are digital :HistericalSmiley:

I'd better make a lot of money at this show! It's keeping me from my boy! You know I'm going to spend it all on him!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Yep, keep yourself busy......good time to do a good spring cleaning....:thumbsup:
> Re-organizing, yardwork, look up stuff on the computer....I never seem to have enough time...:w00t:


Pat, what is this spring cleaning you speak of? :HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I do need to clean out my closet and do some deep cleaning. Then again, I only have a month...all that could take me close to a year!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Robin, I'm so happy for you!! :yahoo: I would be going nuts with the waiting!! Lynn is right, just try to focus on your upcoming show. I can't wait to see all the pics you post when you get the little fella!!


Lindsay, I will be working a lot on my inventory so that will help. When baby comes home, I'll be posting LOTS of pictures!!! Hey, maybe I'll take a photography class! YES!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! I melt everytime I see his face  Honestly, I can't tell give any tips on waiting as I'd be just as impatient as yoU!!!!! maybe give Phoebe lots of kisses in the meantime  I'm so happy and excited for you!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

CONGRATS I am sooooo very excited for you -


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> OMG! I melt everytime I see his face  Honestly, I can't tell give any tips on waiting as I'd be just as impatient as yoU!!!!! maybe give Phoebe lots of kisses in the meantime  I'm so happy and excited for you!


Marisa, Phoebe gets kisses all the time!!! She's a daddy's girl though so I have to compete! 



LexiMom said:


> CONGRATS I am sooooo very excited for you -


Thanks Linda!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I cannot wait. :chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I cannot wait. :chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


Come to Florida and wait with me Sue!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He is TOOOOOO cute! As for making the time go by faster....well, of course, shopping for your new fluff. Shopping, shopping and more shopping!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> He is TOOOOOO cute! As for making the time go by faster....well, of course, shopping for your new fluff. Shopping, shopping and more shopping!!


I'm always ready to shop! :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so excited for you, Robin :chili:

What a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> I am so excited for you, Robin :chili:
> 
> What a cutie pie :wub:


Thank you sweet Kat! I wish I had your photography skills for when he comes home. I promise I'll be posting lots of pictures.


----------

